# Sandy Pics



## cerigirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is the link for my pics from Sandy. There are a tone of pics so I thought it would be easier this way<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1249.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fhh518%2Fmomof1goofball%2Fhurricane%2520sandy%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1249.beta.photobucket.com/user/momof1goofball/library/hurricane%20sandy" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="momof1goofball&#039;s hurricane sandy album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Hm, it doesn't want to create the link.


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 30, 2012)

lets try this link....


http://s1249.beta.photobucket.com/user/momof1goofball/library/hurricane sandy


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

Thats so CRAZY! There is so much water. 
I hope whatever little building was in the creek wasn't a house. It kind of looked like a shed. 
Well, at least the golf course doesn't need to be watered for a LONG time! 
Glad you guys made it through it!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol. Nope the golf course should be good for a while. 
The building is a shed/barn and I honestly can't believe it is still standing. That creek floods almost every spring but this is about as bad as I have ever seen it.
I can't imagine what the waves and water level looked like Monday night. These pictures were taken yesterday afternoon after some of the wind and rain had died down.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 31, 2012)

Ick!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 31, 2012)

Sandy was quite the storm!!! I keep watching the news and see more and more pics of the devastation. Its sad what people have lost


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

incredible photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are a few photos from my neighborhood taken the morning after the storm


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

wow


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2012)

\






We were more fortunate than most. We never lost power here. My mom who lives 6 miles from here was without power from Monday night until Friday night. There are still many without power in the Cleveland area.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

that far inland? I had no idea the power outages went so far 

looks like no major property damage, though (ie trees didn't fall on houses or anything), which is pretty lucky.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 3, 2012)

ray: It's 77 here today, clear and warm.


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 3, 2012)

Yea, High winds caused lot's of trees to be ripped from the ground and pulled power lines with them causing power outages. A young girl in Cleveland was electrocuted the other day because lines are still down. I don't know what possessed her to touch it 

There was a lot more damage on my street and the rest of the neighborhood I just didn't catch it on camera. Trees took out power lines, cars, roofs, garages, etc. Although I didn't hear of anyone getting hurt luckily. The people about six houses down from me had two of their cars damaged pretty bad as well as the front of their house. Not to mention the huge mess in their front yard. We have a huge tree in our front yard as well as the neighbors on both sides of us and the neighbor across the street. We were all somehow spared this time. 

Larry, It's finally stopped raining here and it's in the mid 40's. We spent the day out in the yard cleaning up branches and leaves. Fun, fun!


----------



## cerigirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, I just now saw your pictures Maria. You had a lot more damage in your area than I did. Chris stayed home all week because they didn't have power at work. They finally got power back Monday afternoon. We only lost power at our house for about two hours Monday night and that was it. Thankfully.


----------



## luvthempigs (Nov 8, 2012)

Yea, We got hit a little harder than I thought we would. I guess that's what you get when you live on a street with lot's of big old trees and having the lake right down the street. Hubby and I only lost a day of work due to power outage. I hope your husband got paid for the week, that's a long time to be off without 

My husband and I were talking the other day and we are going to be buying a few items to have on hand incase of the next emergency :rollseyesWould love to buy a generator but that's not in the budget at this time. A hand crank radio with cell phone charger though and a nice emergency light are on the list right now.


----------

